# Hi new on here



## Lin0218 (Dec 22, 2018)

Hi all I separated from my husband in February this year and have just spent first Christmas apart, although it’s amicable it was a time of mixed feelings. We have four children who are all adults, one of our sons still lives with me. I’m keeping positive about everything and looking at 2019 as hopefully my year of new beginnings. I joined this forum to hopefully meet other people in similar position as I’m sure there will still be some hurdles to arise. It was my decision to separate due to several reasons. Luckily we rented property so didn’t have the issues that come with mortgages etc.


----------



## MovingForward (Jan 19, 2017)

Lin0218 said:


> Hi all I separated from my husband in February this year and have just spent first Christmas apart, although it’s amicable it was a time of mixed feelings. We have four children who are all adults, one of our sons still lives with me. I’m keeping positive about everything and looking at 2019 as hopefully my year of new beginnings. I joined this forum to hopefully meet other people in similar position as I’m sure there will still be some hurdles to arise. It was my decision to separate due to several reasons. Luckily we rented property so didn’t have the issues that come with mortgages etc.


Good luck with everything, Holidays can be a tough time but hopefully life will become happier for you.


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

Lin0218 said:


> Hi all I separated from my husband in February this year and have just spent first Christmas apart, although it’s amicable it was a time of mixed feelings. We have four children who are all adults, one of our sons still lives with me. I’m keeping positive about everything and looking at 2019 as hopefully my year of new beginnings. I joined this forum to hopefully meet other people in similar position as I’m sure there will still be some hurdles to arise. It was my decision to separate due to several reasons. Luckily we rented property so didn’t have the issues that come with mortgages etc.


You know, I don't know what the various reasons were, or how old you are, but... 

I have just finished Christmas for the second year with my new life, and it is completely wonderful. 

My kids are older, her kids are older, and it was completely chill. We went to visit some, some stopped by, everything was laid back. 

I just made chicken and dumplings so people could eat if they wanted, and I (a man) usually lay out the full spread for everyone. 

Why and I telling you this... because things can be great from hear on out, and you don't even have to do all the same things you once did, and have all the work and pressure. 

For me, I focus on my, and my GF's, happiness. I am not raising kids, or with my ex (thank god) anymore, so now life becomes about out happiness. 

We are still here if any of the kids need us, but they are grown. 

Life, if you don't hide in a hole, can be completely wonderful...


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Welcome the the TAM family. 

You are already past a big chunk of the hard part, but I am sure the holiday was...”off”...Blues is right, brighter skies are ahead.

If you can continue to remain cordial with your ex, thats even better. 

Now, you will begin to make new traditions. Cherish the good memories and enjoy making new ones!


----------

